# SitMeansSit.com



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Has anyone ever known of anyone that has used their training?

My groomers give our local SitMeansSit guy major thumbs up. The guy's name is Kenyon Evers, but I have not spoken with him yet.

I'm still trying to find a good trainer for Poppy and not having a ton of luck.

Thanks bunches! Jules


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Here is their link: SIT MEANS SIT DOG TRAINING | Dog Trainers, Collars, School

I can't remember the specifics at the moment, but I saw a demonstration at a local event and was turned off. I'm in a hurry - running late for work and can't get off SM lol, but I think they used some type of collar to train and it wasn't all positive reinforement - I wasn't impressed. I can do a little more research after work, if you're interested. It could just be our local franchise though and the trainers here though.

Linda


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

It will all depend on your local trainers. My neighbor's used them and loved them. They have a large dog though and yes they do use a very low dose shock collar. I wouldn't use that collar on a Maltese.

We used Bark Busters and had success. They used only positive reinforcements and no collars. Still it all depends on the actual trainers you get to work with your dog. The people we used had a Maltese mix so they were familiar with small dogs.

Good luck....


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Hmmmm...never heard of them. Talk to the specific trainer who will be working with you and your baby, tho..


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

They also get a lot of praise from our local dog store... but they're pretty expensive ($900 per dog here)


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I actually had someone mention them this weekend so I looked into it. After looking through the FAQ page, I would not use them. They have a "Sit Means Sit Collar". Basically it's a shock collar. They try to say the shock is low, like those of the muscle stimulation gadgets and you use them as a "tap" for the dog. Not sure why you should be "tapping" your dog, whether a large or small dog. 

I'm sure it depends on the trainer, however, I would assume most positive trainers wouldn't be affiliated with that specific company.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Sounds different than the one we have here... they don't use collars like that


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

from what i see on the website, i would steer clear of this training company and methodology.

i'm checking with my trainer for recommendations in your area, jules.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I generally recommend staying away from chain training businesses (Petsmart, Bark Busters, etc.). There is no guarantee of the quality of the trainer you get...and in general most reputable trainers don't work for businesses like that (there are always exceptions to the rule, but in general that tends to be the case).


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Well, I decided to steer away from SitMeansSit, but the lady from Bark Busters did call me back tonight. Their training method seems to be dominance based, which I'm not sure about.

I have an evaluation appointment with itsadogsworld.biz on Wednesday. Although it's a little drive, they (so far) seem to fit the bill on what I'm looking for.

They have a combo dealie, which I think will work well for us. However, that might change after they meet and evaluate Poppy. I explained what I wanted, and it sounds like their combo deal might work. The combo package includes 4 one-on-one training sessions, and one of those are done here in my home ... and a 7-week group obedience class. They charge $340 for the combo package.

So, cross your paws and wish me luck! Poppy gets his rabies tomorrow, and then I'll be getting his bordatella in 3 weeks (a one time thing for training) as those are required everywhere.

HUGz! Jules


----------

